#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜狼人(電影):3

## 羽翔

很喜歡這頭狼人的上半身，毛毛的(?)

----------


## tobyhokh

underworld 妖夜尋狼？ :wuffer_arou:

----------


## 羽翔

TO-tobyhokh
不是喔:3那部的狼人頭沒有這麼毛(?)

----------


## 龍金

英文名稱是Tooth and Claw嗎?
中文名找不到抱歉@@
只有50%的把握

----------


## 仴小維仴

是Tooth and﻿ claw對吧
牙齒和爪子
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3IeTF-b9G4
99%把握(?
龍金應該對了

----------

